# Robo's and Russian Dwarfs



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

any difference in how you look after them?! or they just the same care as a russian?


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

pretty much the same


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Robo's are much harder to get tame.

Plus If u get boys there cage smell like popcorn and pee pixed up.

& if u have 3 they will more than likely fight 

like 2 of them will gang up on a weaker one and kill it.

As blossom and cheri nearly killed albert (renamed) because he was smaller.

It was only two days ago but cheri was dragging him around the cage buy his foot whilst blossom kept biting him. it wasnt nice albert now lives on his own, and is sooooooo happy. ^_^

plus they are painull if they nip you most painful out of all ahmmies i think


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

might stick to me dwarfs pmsl.


they had a good bite on them  1 wouldn't let go


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

We had male Robo's and their cages didn't smell, we only had two in each cage for the reason above!  They aren't the easiest to tame by any means, they were very entertaining to watch but I prefer Syrian's much more friendly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

their teeth scare me....at least you don't see dwarfs teeth....


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Mine dont come out much 

they do at night but you never see them 

unles you come suprise them @ 2 in the morning !! 

Im like HAAAAA i sewe yoo


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

i made my male dwarf come out in the day....he did tell me where to go once though....


I might get the cage this week....


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

HAAA are you getting robo's


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG!!! POSSIBLY!!!

but they'll be from pets at home if no1 replies to the add i put on here - I can't find any breeders near me 

seen 2 up for adoption.....called bubble and squeak....me and my friend will rename them...


but yes - the 2 hammys i will get asap will most proberbly be called chomp and flump


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww you cant call a robo chomp !1 its to manly (lol) Robo's are petite

How about flump and fluff
HAA

aah what the hell call it chomp!!

lol 

bless


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> OMG!!! POSSIBLY!!!
> 
> but they'll be from pets at home if no1 replies to the add i put on here - I can't find any breeders near me
> 
> ...


Whereabouts are you looking for them? I'm on a hamster forum with breeders if you are looking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

ooooooo I live in Bolton, so anywhere near by - so they aren't travelling far!!

robos or russian dwarfs in a same sex pair please  




and my pets have random names


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

lol yh they do haaaa 

so do mine ^_^


----------



## Harvey_Hams (Sep 6, 2008)

robos and "russian dwarfs" are very different. You can't really handle robos at all, but they never bite. They are gorgeous and very entertaining.

Russian dwarfs... well, it's difficult to talk about these because the ones in the pet shops are hybrids and dodgy as the day is long. I would never recommend buying these.

There are in fact 2 species of "russian dwarfs". These are not available from pet shops or most breeders (even if they tell you they are - they are almost certainly hybrid). You'll only get these pure dwarfs from an NHC registered breeder (show breeder). The 2 species are very differen't. Firstly, Campbells are the ones that are slightly smaller, come in more colours and are very good at living in pairs or groups. They have a reputation for being a bit bitey. Secondly, Winter Whites (what i keep) are hard to keep in pairs and regularly have to be separated. They only come in 4 colours. They are very soppy and docile and fat. I recommend these. I have pics on my website.

P.s. just noticed you are in Bolton. Can you drive down to Lymm, Cheshire on 16th Nov? There is a hamster show there.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Mine are not hy-birds 

And they come from pet shops they are pure breeds!!!!!!!!

WW are adorable i would totally recomend them.

they are tubby little things

If they are extremely good climbers.

Mushrom climbs up the stairs!

x
x


----------



## Harvey_Hams (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm sorry, but they are hybrids. The pet shop will tell you that they are pure, but they are not. There are no pure WW in pet shops, only from show breeders.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

i had a WW - when she slept in a ball looked like a snowball lol!!


And I can't drive so won't be able to get to that show


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Trust me i know she is pure !!!!!!!!!!

they are no hybirds!!!!!!


JEBUS!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

the pet shops no longer use breeders that much - they use warehouse breeders who just pump litter after litter out.


like puppy farmers - but hamster farmers.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I know for a fact mine are pure breeds

As they have gone completley white (eccept from patches of light grey)

When you put one beside a Campbell they look nothing alike


x
x


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

we have two robos hamsters they are called Lightening and Maze. They aren't aggressive at all they will sit in your hand if you put it in the cage, but they won't let us hold them out of it. When they fight it is only play fighting.


----------

